# Good movies/tv shows without romance/sex/dating in them



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just get sick of seeing it after a while, especially when i am in a bad mood. Dont mind sexual jokes, just stuff where it focuses on relationships and is graphic.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mr. Robot


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Supernatural didn't involve any dating or romance, and only implied sex once every 4 seasons or so.

Always Sunny barely ever brings up the topic of dating and when it does it's in such a dark comedy way that you won't feel like they're even really talking about dating, more like they're making fun of the concept with you.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if there's any good TV show in the world that doesn't contain that.

But IIRC cool movies that contain nothing or very little of that would be

Deep Blue Sea
District 9
Inside Out
Interstellar
The Martian
Signs
Alien (1 and 2)
I Am Legend
Sunshine
The Last Samurai
The Mist
I Robot
The Blair Witch Project
The Omen (1976)

There are a lot of comedy films that contain relationships, but they're not taken seriously, like the Scary Movie films.

'Ex Machina' and 'Her' are pretty good movies. They contain some romance, but SPOILER:

it's all fake or meaningless from the beginning, because the "girls" are artificial inteligence.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

The thick of It - Funniest tv show ever and no romance whatsoever iirc

The movie spin off "In the loop" is hilarious as well


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

District 9 is good and so is Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter. Maybe because of low and no expectations, I found these viewings really good. There are minor relationship aspects in it but it's not the central focus. 
Tv shows - Mr robot (highly recommend). The guy has sa and he isn't involved in a romantic relationship.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Better Call Saul? Good tv show without romance, at this stage.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

It's bit hard to find anything without a bit of romance in it. I don't know why they feel the need to stick it in everything.. 
Anyways, I can only think of a few titles.
-Persons of Interest (a tolerable amount)
-Alien
-Salt
-Gravity
-Seirei no Moribito 
-Killer Elite (a few scenes but I just skip them)
-The lunch box
-World War Z


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Supernatural didn't involve any dating or romance, and only implied sex once every 4 seasons or so.
> 
> Always Sunny barely ever brings up the topic of dating and when it does it's in such a dark comedy way that you won't feel like they're even really talking about dating, more like they're making fun of the concept with you.


Always Sunny is actually one of my favorite shows. And your right, when they have dating in the show, its so over-the-top and ridiculous, usually like how Dennis is a rapist, Mac is gay, or Charlie and the others are just weird.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

River Monsters
Man vs wild
Survivorman


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Supernatural didn't involve any dating or romance, and only implied sex once every 4 seasons or so.
> 
> Always Sunny barely ever brings up the topic of dating and when it does it's in such a dark comedy way that you won't feel like they're even really talking about dating, more like they're making fun of the concept with you.


I wouldn't recommend that. They seem to always put the hottest chicks they can find.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Mr. Robot


Seconding this! Great show with great music.


----------

